# Testmasters - PE Power



## Gnana (Jun 22, 2010)

Has anyone taken testmasters recently for the PE power exam?

If so can you share thoughts and recommendations.

Thanks


----------



## eroomjt (Jun 22, 2010)

I have taken the test 2 times without passing (and without really studying). My first score was 52, second was 69. I am an Architectural Engineer (MEP) who works strictly in building design. Testmasters covers the power subjects well and has helped me tremendously, but does not do that great in NEC. NEC happened to be my only strong point. Others in the class have taken test 1 or 2 times, then decided to take TestMasters after studying on own alot. They said it cleared up a lot of questions they had, and they were all Electrical Engineers by education. I understand they all passed. Many were from out of town, even California (where that guy already took a course in Fremont).

Being busy at work all the time I was hoping to repeat my FE experience back in 1993 and pass without studying - just taking course NO SUCH LUCK. You will need to study, I suggest MONTHS before the Testmasters course. They will give you credit for already owning the Camara book if you buy it in advance. But they don't give you the notes and problems from the course binder until the day of the class. I wish they gave that out when you paid so you could start reading. The Camara book is given, but they never use it and say it is not really good for this new test format. I would also suggest getting the NCEES Practice Exam Book now, and work through the problems. Also get the NEC 2008 Handbook (has code and commentary) with tabs you put on yourself from NEC. Have a 2008 Ugly's, and maybe the Grainger (Power Systems Analysis) and/or Wildi (Electrical Machines, Drives, and Power Systems) books. It also helps if you have old textbooks for Engineering Economics Analysis (just the formulas is all you need), and basic lighting design (IES Handbook?) for a few of the possible question materials.

Good Luck.


----------



## sam314159 (Jun 24, 2010)

Any more feedback on the TestMaster's Power PE prep course? It's going to be a pretty big cost to travel to Houston to take the PE prep course and I want to make sure that it's worth it.

Thanks guys.


----------



## lundoc (Jun 24, 2010)

Although I flew halfway across the country to take the PE in a state with less waiting time for a technology degree, I wouldn't do it for a prep class. I failed the power test once and then took GA Tech's online power prep and passed the second time. It was $875, but that is cheaper than flight, hotel, etc. I walked out and knew I nailed it the second time after that class.

If you are taking a different test, I would still recommend one online.


----------

